# Danger! Danger!



## Foxbat (Feb 23, 2004)

23rd of Feb sees the release of Lost In Space first season in the UK.What with that, Blakes 7 and the continuing rumour of a possible Star Wars episodes IV to VI release some time this year – it’s a great time to own a DVD


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 28, 2004)

Great stuff! I was wondering just the other day if there was a DVD release yet? Man, I love that old series!!! Don't you love just how much depth of character there is in the Robot? I love how his head pops up when he's happy, or how his arms go limp when he's sad! 

I'd like to see all the original Doctor Who series on DVD one day... Here in Arsetralia they are showing the original series from Episode One. I can't say I'm keeping up with 'em religiously, but there's an old-world charm about 'em. I'd never seen the very first Doctor Who episode before, it was pretty groovey!


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 28, 2004)

I think the Lost in Space Robot is the finest (both in looks and character) of any TV series and many films.

I decided to treat myself to a box-set the other day and swithered between this and Blakes 7. I opted for Blake....but it's only a matter of time before I get this too.

But what I really, really, really want to see on DVD  is the complete 60s Batman series. Now there's something to chortle at over and over again


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 28, 2004)

Yes, "Robot" is my favourite robot too, hands down. 

"Batman" would be great on DVD. I'd like to see "U.F.O." too, and "Space 1999", and "The Invaders", and and... Why don't they just hurry up & release EVERYTHING?


----------

